

We are raising a generation of deluded narcissists - victorhn
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/01/08/are-raising-generation-deluded-narcissists/

======
kjackson2012
I work with a group of coworkers that are a little less than half my age, 1 or
2 years out of college. They are all excellent.

Of course they goof off and sometimes make inexperienced decisions like every
kid their age (ex. thinking that sharing a 1 bedroom apt with a stranger is a
good idea, even though the bathroom is in the only bedroom). But I did the
same things at their age, but they are surprisingly professional and make
mature decisions at work. If I didn't spend a lot of time with them and only
spent time with people my age, I probably would think the same thing, like my
parents probably thought of me and my friends. It's the fallacy of age, and it
happens every generation.

My wife, on the other hand, works with someone who is is the epitome of the
article. Self-entitled, bratty, arrogant, etc. But I think this is more the
case of the upbringing and not necessarily to do with the generation.

I think they're going to be just fine.

~~~
xk_id
I don't know. I'm in my final year in college (London), and it is very, very
rare that I meet someone my age who is genuinely interesting. On the other
hand, I meet very often students who think they are "cutting edge".

For example, I've met maybe a couple of persons who have an iPad _and_ tap
into its potential (e.g mobile digital library that enables annotations and
dictionary; wireless, customisable MIDI controller; client for remote
controlling your computer; digital notepad; etc.).

I may have very high standards, tho; but that's because I grew up studying the
lives and works of humanity's champions (scientists, arists, etc.), instead of
popular culture.

~~~
owenjones
"For example, I've met maybe a couple of persons who have an iPad and tap into
its potential (e.g mobile digital library that enables annotations and
dictionary; wireless, customisable MIDI controller; client for remote
controlling your computer; digital notepad;"

So this is what qualifies as being interesting / cutting edge now huh? I don't
know, maybe the article is right...

~~~
xk_id
No, that's what qualifies as tapping into the potential of an iPad beyond
using it for very simple stuff (e.g Web browsing). A friend said to me the
other day she plans to buy an iPad. I said "that's great! I really love mine.
What do you plan to use it for?". And she shrugged; but she insisted she wants
the mini one. So, I showed her some of the ways in which I use mine, that I
thought she would find interesting as well.

------
magic5227
Ironically written by a deluded narcissist.

------
tptacek
What on earth is this story doing on Hacker News? It's an editorial at Fox
News. Flagged.

~~~
forgingahead
As opposed to editorials or op-eds from the NYTimes, HuffPo, Salon,
TheAtlantic (see a link just below this one), WSJ, Rolling Stone, Mother
Jones, Business Insider, Techcrunch, etc etc etc?

The article could be better written but let's debate the merits of the
writing, not where it was published.

~~~
tptacek
They're all bad. I try to flag them all.

------
gte910h
The report says the freshmen who take it report less studying, higher ability,
and _considerably higher grades_ than cohorts in the past.

People think they're good at things who got significantly higher grades
without having to study much than people in the past. Who would have thought
that would lead a person to believe they could do something and rate their
capabilities higher.

------
michaelbuddy
It's a good thing this was written. Otherwise I would have NO idea about how
terrible college students must be. Now I have proof, so let's all take steps
to keep them unemployed, shun and criticize them.

And I'll continue to watch a heavy heavy amount of fox news in order to
properly evaluate the things I'm unfamiliar with. How else will I maintain a
moral compass?

------
sxcurry
Consider the source.

This does not correspond at all to my experience teaching part time at a local
liberal arts college. My students have been smart, hard-working, and very
realistic about their abilities and the real world. They are so far ahead of
where I was at that age...

------
Kim_Bruning
Isn't this just a ramification of of the dunning-kruger effect?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect>

------
bct
I'm sympathetic to the thesis, but this is a really poor article.

Read Christoper Lasch instead.

------
ryanisinallofus
Link to the actual study, or a real synopsis.

------
tthomas48
GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!

------
msy
Faux News rants on the HN front page? Oh dear. Time to move on.

